# Worms in deer???



## hagen (Jan 4, 2009)

Was gutting a 6 point today noticed little skinny white worms
on the liver and around intestines.
Is the meat safe to eat???
What kind of worms are these?
Anyone else ran across this???


----------



## fishtail (Jan 4, 2009)

Hope so, shot one at Yuchi a couple of years ago had intestine worms. Figured after about 3 months in the freezer they would be no problem anyway!!


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just personally, if I am thinking about eating something and it has any sort of worm in it, on it, or anywhere about it - it won't be eaten by me.

When getting advise on if some food product is good or not, realized that some people will eat anything.  My brother in law was a human garbage disposal.  He would eat anything.  I have seen him eat sandwich meat that has been in his fridge long enough to have a moderate smell of taint, and down it went with him searing nothing was wrong with it.  Of course the next day when he was trotting to the pot with the green apple quickstep, he did comment that something must not had agreed with him.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

1) Worms are in nearly any meat you eat.  From cysts to worms themselves.
2) They are killed by the cooking process.
3) ALL wild animals have parasites, some are harmless to humans, some are not.

The meat on that deer is fine.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> 1) Worms are in nearly any meat you eat.  From cysts to worms themselves.
> 2) They are killed by the cooking process.
> 3) ALL wild animals have parasites, some are harmless to humans, some are not.
> 
> The meat on that deer is fine.



Yup...when I skinned the two hogs I got this season (in Dec well after the first frost) there were some small worms that were just under the skin layer.  Kinda gave me the heebie jeebies, but then again, I didn't mix the skin in with the meat and I cook it atleast to 160' so I figure I'm just fine


----------



## shoot2grill (Jan 9, 2009)

Ive found out from doing european mounts that there ears and sinus cavitys more of than not have worms in them.(bioligist told me they were some type of larve)


----------



## flyingt (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread has made me throw up inside my mouth a little.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jan 15, 2009)

I had some in a doe i shot last weekend. Never seen them in a deer before just fish.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2009)

shoot2grill said:


> Ive found out from doing european mounts that there ears and sinus cavitys more of than not have worms in them.(bioligist told me they were some type of larve)



Bot fly larvae


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2009)

flyingt said:


> This thread has made me throw up inside my mouth a little.



Have another burger


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 15, 2009)

> This thread has made me throw up inside my mouth a little.



Warm  up a can of Chef Boyardee, sit down, have a nice hot lunch.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 15, 2009)

Nearly all young anilmals will have intestinal worms at some point. Don't loose any sleep over it unless your into eathing the intestine...


----------



## buffgun (Jan 15, 2009)

*worms*



flyingt said:


> This thread has made me throw up inside my mouth a little.



just chew it back ! lol


----------



## dpoole (Jan 16, 2009)

Those cows and hogs at the grocery store have em also..


----------



## twoshoes (Jan 31, 2009)

*Worms are normal*

Ladies and Gentlemen:

All intestinal worms are normal and exist at varying degrees of abundance. We are similar with what we have running around in our guts. 

Having studying the major wildlife diseases in North America, I can say with great confidence that your meat is safe. 

The major Intestinal worms for Whitetail Deer vary from-
a.) Large Stomach Worms (H. contortus)
b.) Abdominal Worms (S. yehi)
c.) Larval Tapeworms (Taenia hydatigena)

These are of no major threat to meat or with human exposure. Just don't eat them. 

As a rule of thumb, don't mess with the nervous system of your game animals. The liver and heart should be thoroughly examined before consumption as well. Make sure they are clean and free of parasites.

Cheers.


----------



## Gunluvr (Jan 29, 2012)

I shot one yesterday that had abdominal worms(Sertaria Yehi) in it's intestines. It's the first one that I've shot with parasites. I read that they infect mainly young deer. I looked at the rest of the meat and didn't see any more that were apparent.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2012)

Most animals on earth (and a large percentage of humans) have intestinal worms. It would be more unusual to kill a critter that didn't have worms.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2012)

I caught 18 shellcrakers using worms, are they safe to eat?


----------



## Old_Dirt (Feb 6, 2012)

flyingt said:


> This thread has made me throw up inside my mouth a little.



"Smell of taint" got to me.


----------

